# How to sell Books?



## highly (26 Jul 2010)

Hi 

A friend of mine has recently moved to the States and has given me a stack of her books - however, I've read most of them and I have a load of books myself - it got me thinking about selling them.

Examples of the books are a brand new unread copy of Eat, Pray, Love and a brand new hard back copy of Dawn French's Dear Fatty. Such were books which were bought as potential presents and were never given. They even have the price tags on them! 

Does anyone know anywhere that I can take all the books and sell them all at once - as opposed to putting them on gumtree?

Many Thanks

Lisa


----------



## gabsdot (26 Jul 2010)

There is a shop in Blanchardstown SC that buys books. They mainly take novels and only pay 1 or 2 euro per book and you get the money in the form of vouchers to spend in that book shop. 
Other than that you could try and sell them on line or just donate them to a charity shop.


----------



## WindUp (26 Jul 2010)

try adverts.ie---similar to gumtree but probably reach more people


----------



## argentina (26 Jul 2010)

Chapters on Parnell Street - opposite the back of the Ilac are good for buying second hand books, there are a few charity shops on Liffy Street close by which will take whatever Chapters don't.
I normally give mine to Oxfam books in Rathmines


----------



## Plek Trum (28 Jul 2010)

Put a free ad on www.adverts.ie  > gets a lot of visitors and someone may be interested in a 'job let' at the right price.  I'll have a look!


----------



## Ormond (29 Jul 2010)

You won't get more than €2 or so per book from any second-hand shop. Possibly much less. You'd potentially make more selling on ebay but the time you'd have to invest into it might well render any profit negligible. I've sold books online before and it takes more time than it's worth, in my experience, between putting the listings up, dealing with questions, researching prices and postal rates and then having to package and post the damn things!

Best of luck with it anyway.


----------



## Gervan (29 Jul 2010)

What about a car boot sale? If there are any nearby.


----------



## huskerdu (23 Aug 2010)

If you are a regular reader, you might be interested in book mooch. 

You list the books that you are willing to give away and can search for books that you want. The cost it you is that you must pay for postage when sending a book, but when you want a book, the sender pays and you get the book for free. 

http://bookmooch.com/


----------

